# Current reccomendations for sub EQ



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey all, 
I finally gave up on my original Behringer BFD1100 that I used for a long time. The power supply hummed (not ground loop), and nothing I did made it better. I'll probably keep it for speaker testing or such, but I need a new one for my system.

Are the Behringer units still the main recommendation? Anything new come on the market in the last 8 years? I was hoping a consumer grade solution would have been out by now, but didn't see much.

Any point going up to the DEQ or dbx products?

I've been out of this part of the game for a while and reviewing the Neptune EQ has rekindled my interest.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The power supply hummed (not ground loop)


You mean a mechanical hum? If so, it's easily fixed...

brucek


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw your thread a long time ago on that and tried it with no luck. I couldn't find a position that didn't hum. Drove me nuts. :coocoo: :dumbcrazy:

I thought about making an external power supply as well, but then I realized that a new one is less than $100 and an upgraded one is $150, so probably not worth the effort. I usually call it a win when I get 8 years out of a piece of electronics


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Really no good reason going with a DEQ or dbx (?) if all you're doing is EQing a sub. There are some new products for the consumer market, but none as cheap as the BFD. You can buy 4 or more BFDs for the price of most of them. The problem you had is pretty rare, so there's no good reason not to "upgrade" to a 1124. You can find them cheap on eBay all day long.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I upgraded to the DCX2496 because it does a couple things that I wanted, namely mixing and applying LPFs. If you have no special requirements and just want to EQ the sub, the BFD1124 is more than enough and integrates nicely with REW. If you want one that doesn't hum, doesn't have the MIDI firmware problems and already has tinted windows, I have one for sale here.


----------

